# Alfords Seafood Closed.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Alfords Seafood at Monkey Junction Closed.

Places for bait are getting tight around here.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bummer


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that news. I worked for Jack and with Jack jr. and the gang, La Rue,Johnny White, Andrew, cutting fish and behind the counter in the late 80's-early 90's before they changed the road!!


----------



## Barbandit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Bait*

Where can an inlander find fresh bait now? I used to stop there to get my shrimp on the way to the Fort.


----------



## BeachbumLTZ (Aug 27, 2010)

*Bait*

Blackburn Brothers Seafood

440 N Lake Park Blvd
Carolina Beach, NC 28428-4803
(910) 458-9001


----------



## MDFranklin (May 12, 2009)

I remember going there as a kid with my dad to sell the fish we caught in king mackeral tournaments


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

B&B Bait and Tackle is not that good of a place to get bait. The last few times I bought it is was old and expensive. 

I buy shrimp off the guy on the side of HWY 421 coming into Wilmington. He sells eating shrimp but it is cheap. 

Darin


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bait*

Carolina Beach Bait & Tackle.... :fishing:fresh shrimp, mud minnows, popeye mullet, salted mullet, frozen sand fleas, and frozen finger mullet, as well as squid and blood worms. It is by the lake where the old seagull bait and tackle was and where (i guess you could call it a tackle shop:--|) One stop bait and tackle was... new ownership and management. They also have a seafood market on one side. It is a shame that Alford's is gone practically every piece of bait my dad and me bought came from that place... It seems to me the seafood market/fishing business is going by the wayside...as well as tackle shops wilmington really only has 4 true in the name tackle shops tex's tackle, intracoastal angler, island tackle, and CB Bait and tackle...what gives?


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Places like Wal-mart are running them out of business... No the bait at wal-mart isn't as fresh but they price it so low the mom and pop stores can't compete. If ya don't believe me go hang in the fishing/hunting section at wal-mart and watch all the folks loading up from the frozen bait cooler and the salted shirmp,squid etc...
JB


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

*bait*

the reason for the closings are two fold.. the economy,,,,and fishing here is on the decline,,, puttin new sand on the bch during the winter,, makes for a pretty bch... BUT IT IS KILLING THE MARINE LIFE.....so we put sand on the bch for the beach front homes.... but they don,t fish or buy bait......it affects the sand fleas,,the periwnkles, all the small stuff that attracts , whiting, pompanos etc... and then there is no food for the bigger fish,,, on and on.........i,ve been here 5 yrs.. two sand moving projects... each time the fishin on the island declines.....there was a record number of false crawls this summer here... turtles coming up th the high tide line to lay there eggs;; then returning to the sea with out laying there eggs? why? new sand!!!!! i wonder if any one else see,s this or has an opinion on the subject... our greatest resource FISHING HERE ON THE COAST is on the decline.... thus;;;no need to buy bait....


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

doubleb
sad but true. From all my winter post hunting season reading, it seems to me that the sand flea is "the canary in the mine".


----------



## maherms (Sep 12, 2008)

Seaview seafood, just down the road before you hit the bridge is a good place for shrimp. Last time I was down it was 3.99 lb for very fresh head on shrimp. Good bait size too not those ones you have to cut into five pieces to get on a hook. Also noticed the bait barge has opened a place right past seaview but havent been in there yet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I bet*

night time closures and lack of Access has nothing at all to do with it....JAM


----------



## PopsBoy (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm new to the forum but not new to the Pleasure Island area. I vacationed there most of my life, was stationed at the Coast Guard LORAN station a few years ago and my father still lives in Kure Beach and is known by pretty much everyone. I have probably king fished with some of ya'll over the years. In my nearly 40 years I have fished with some of the Kure Beach fishing legends: both Little and Big Mike, Phil the drum king, Sherwood, Reverend Leon. Rex, The Keziah's, heck, Bill "the pier warden" Jones was the man who taught me to king fish and the man who will always be a true legend to me, my father Tom. There are tons of others...
Anyway, now that we've (hopefully) established that I'm not some jackass who has no idea what I'm talking about, let's be honest about things. The reason the bait and tackle shops and everything fishing related is disappearing from Pleasure Island is simple: at some point money became more important than a way of life.
I'm not against money, nor Sir, as a matter of fact I am quite fond of it. Funny how happy it makes me to be able to buy the things I want and feed my family, etc. I'm not downing anyone else who likes money either. However there is a limit to what I am willing to compromise for a dollar. There is no way I could put a price on the peaceful, tranquil getaway that Kure Beach used to be. It was my haven. I used to fly home from Hawaii just so I could go fishing on the quiet beaches of Pleasure Island with my dad. It was my escape from the hectic day to day that life sometimes becomes. I went there whenever my life took turns I wasn't expecting. I knew that no matter what, there was one place where I could go and relax. Sadly that place is now mostly a memory. 
Greed took over. The place where I could once drive and see the ocean pretty much the whole way from end to end is now filled with million dollar homes whose owners don't fish, don't gve a damn about anyone else's rights or access and only use the home a couple weeks out of the year. They care about how much sand is between their home and the ocean and couldn't care less about the wildlife they destroy to have that beach put there. They can't comprehend that beaches have been filling up and eroding and filling up again for millions of years and that houses built on sand are destined to fall. 
We all saw it coming. Every year another house blocked the view of the water. Here a house, there a group of condos. Here a fence, there a private beach access. It was clear what was happening. The people of the area weren't really happy about it, but they kept voting in the same politicians who kept folding to the people with money instead of the will of the people. The reason everything we loved about the area is disappearing is because WE let it. We sold out to Walmart and crooked politicians. We let them take over instead of fighting for our way of life. We did it to ourselves and looking back, we didn't even use lube...

I kind of apologize for the rant. I now live in northern coastal NC and I try to teach my children about what happens when you don't fight for what you want, and sadly now I can use Pleasure Island as the example.

Roy


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome post exact same thing going on now at Hatteras. If the economy was better i'm sure things would be moving faster there than they are now! Your post should be read by everyone who enjoys their little chunk of paradise because they are all in the same danger. While we do as you say same people in same things lost. Again good job awesome post!!!


----------



## PopsBoy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks SNDFLEE. After reading what I wrote my father pointed out something I missed. The Domino Effect. Here is what he sent:
The domino effect. When they started buying the property for condos, it drove up land values; which drove up the taxes, the old timers that made the beach what it is were then forced to sell or lose the property for unpaid taxes. Few of them wanted to sell but Soc. Sec. isn't enough to live on, let alone pay extravagant taxes. With them went the small Mom & Pop motels, all that are left are $70 + for a night's lodging and fishermen can't pay that to catch a few spots. With no fishermen; the bait houses started disappearing. With a smaller market for the commercial fishermen to sell to and the price increase for fuel, those guys went to smaller boats and increased prices to cover the smaller catches and higher costs. 
For Kure, it's sadly just too late. There are people there who really do care about the real people of Kure Beach, but there just aren't enough left to save the place from itself. I love to fish, it's engrained in my soul as much as breathing and eating are. I sincerely hope that as a generation our children learn from our mistakes and find ways to hold on to what they hold dear, otherwise there won't be any way to access the water, much less throw a hook in it.

Roy


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

Roy thanks for the post!!! I couldn't agree more. I am only 29 and while I'm from west chester pa, I was lucky enough to live in carolina beach for a few years. I have recently accepted that I am the first of the generation that got screwed out of alot of good fishing action around the world because of money, greed, and overpopulation. I may never get to catch a huge bluefin as many of you have in the 60's to 80's, never gonna get a shot at a 400lb halibut, 200lb grouper, I'm not gonna be able to take my boy to the beach and let him help the baby sea turtles make it to the water, in fact I'll be lucky if I can even take him ON the beach without paying just to walk on and not worry about my car getting towed while we are down there!!!!! I'm not trying to whine but it hurts to see how we have destroyed our beaches, access to beaches, ecosystems, etc. But most of all, along with what I've lost, places like alfords seafood lost their jobs and careers. People like Roy have lost memorable places to them like kure beach and plenty more of us wont even be able to make that initial memory!!! Tight Lines!!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

This is so sad. So, what part of the Outerbank beaches have not been hit with the curse of 'new sand'. 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Remember all of the things mentioned in these threads when you vote! Find out what they really stand for, What their PAST record shows they stood for regarding these issues! Don't fall for that b.s. speach about just change find out what THEY truly stand for regarding sportsman etc.. We can only hope that if a few are voted out for their current agenda's maybe we can start to change what's left. I sure will ba doing a lot more research at election time. Start at the top and tnin the herd from there.


----------

